# How soon should it be before newborns feed?



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi 

My Bengal went into labour today & had her first kitten by Breech at 2.40 this afternoon. I had to deliver it. Seems strong & healthy weighing 68g.
The next kitten was born at 3.00 head first. Much smaller weighing 45g.

Mum has made no attempt to feed either. The bigger kitten is actively looking for nipples but I don't think it's latched on yet.
I've tried syringing the smaller kitten with kitten milk as it's so weak.
Both are sleeping now.

I would say there are more kittens to come but active labour has stopped.
Gem is not crying or distressed she seems to be resting.

Should I be worried about the kitts not feeding yet?

I am mindful of the problems Chrissy has just had with her litter not latching on so I am prepared for the worst.

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

I would expect them to be latching on by now. Are any of them trying to feed? Have you tried expressing milk from mum? If you can express milk and then pick up a baby and place him/her at the nipple, holding the head gently and running the mouth/nose over the nipple, the smell of the milk should be enough to make them want to try and suckle. You could also give Nutri Drops if you are worried as this will help sustain them until you can get them latched on. 

I do hope they start to suckle soon and will be praying that the remainder of the labour goes well.


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Congratulations and Good Luck

Really hope all goes well - keep us posted


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*They should be latching on soon after birth, some of mine had latched even before the placenta was off. 
Have you checked for cleft palates, has mam got milk there ? anything like that 
If she's not feeding them you might have to give them special kitten milk from the vets*


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for that I've just rung our vets & they don't have any nutri - drops.

They also said that the queen wouldn't feed until all kitts were born.

I've tried expressing but nothing seems to be happening. 

Is there anything else we can give in the absence of Nutri-drops?

I remember reading about condensed milk & honey. Or am I way off the mark?


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Your vet is wrong actually as we have mothers who are happy to feed babies while still giving labour. Are there any other breeders in your area? If so, see if any of them have Nutri Drops, might be worth a try if someone is close by?

Here's the evap. milk mixture. I use it on any of our newborns (and older kittens) that need help. 
1 tin 400g Evaporated Milk
200g of boiled or bottled water
Mix together in a bowl
lightly beat 1 or 2 egg yolks
Add egg yolk to bowl and mix in 
2 tablespoons of honey in a bowl, mix in a small amount of boiling water until the honey becomes a liquid
pour honey into mixture
mix all together.

Pour the mixture into a thermos flask and keep it in the fridge and then just pour out the amount you need for each feed. This way you don't have to keep making up new mixture for every feed.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> They also said that the queen wouldn't feed until all kitts were born.


*Oh, rt, mine was feeding kittens while giving birth*

*Kat has recipies, i'm not sure if she's online ??*


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *They should be latching on soon after birth, some of mine had latched even before the placenta was off.
> Have you checked for cleft palates, has mam got milk there ? anything like that
> If she's not feeding them you might have to give them special kitten milk from the vets*


I've tried expressing milk, but nothing.

We have the special kitten milk but I know that trying to feed newborns can be quite risky. Obviously if it comes to it, I will have to risk it.

Thanks


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Yep I'm online and I beat ya to it lol


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, there you are, lol. Our posts crossed, lol*


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

That's 'cause we both type suppppppppppeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrr fast


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha. I was hoping you were about, or I was gonna post the recipie that you emailed me, lol.*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I hope the babies latch on soon and everything is ok for you all


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

I've had a look & the smallest kitten looks like it has a cleft palate. When I try to feed it the milk imediately comes out of its nose.


At what point should I become worried about the fact that labour appears to have stopped but I think there are more kits to come?

It's been almost 4 hours since the last kitten (no 2) was born.

She is not in distress or anything just lying down next to the kittens.

Thank-you.


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

I am so sorry about your baby with the cleft palete 

I am unsure what to advise because I don't know your girl and I'm not there. Either way, your CP baby will have to go into the vets sadly, so my advice would be to call your vet, get their advice, but be prepared to take mum and babies into the vets. I am sorry I can't give any better advice


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> I've had a look & the smallest kitten looks like it has a cleft palate. When I try to feed it the milk imediately comes out of its nose.


*Oh god no poor little mite. There's nothing you can do for it sadly.

Do you want my phone number ? It will be easier to help you*


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Just to say I'm outta here shortly but will pray all goes well. Breeding is so difficult sometimes


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Sungold-Bengals said:


> I've tried expressing milk, but nothing.
> 
> We have the special kitten milk but I know that trying to feed newborns can be quite risky. Obviously if it comes to it, I will have to risk it.
> 
> Thanks


Do you have a small pipette you could use to feed them with?
Much more control for feeding newborns than a syringe or bottle.


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your baby  - how is the other one?

Has she had any more?


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Well we've not long got back from the vets.

The little kitten with the cleft palate has gone to rainbow bridge, poor little mite but it's the best we could do for it. 

The vet gave a injection of Oxycitocin (probably not spelt right)

On the way home Gem gave birth to another kitten in her basket (8.55)
& at 9.10 had another breech birth (thankfully she managed to deliver this one on her own)

Not sure if there are any more to come but I think it's going to be a long night!

Thanks for all your help, well wishes & advice it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

Sungold-Bengals said:


> Thanks for that I've just rung our vets & they don't have any nutri - drops.
> 
> They also said that the queen wouldn't feed until all kitts were born.
> 
> ...


i havent found that to be the case with my cats,usually as soon as they are out,sometimes still with cord attatched they feed,hope all goes well for you


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

so sorry about your little one


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

So sorry 

How are the remaining three - have they started to feed?

Yup sounds like you've got a long night ahead - hope it gets better from now on


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

3 are now 4, none are feeding as yet.

I'm hoping that the oxcytocin will stimulate the milk flow as it's there but not as plentiful as I would have expected. I shall give them a bit longer to see if I can get them to suckle, then I shall have to have a go at feeding.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

oh dear i hope it goes well,i know how important it is for them to get the first colostrem,i really hope it will be ok for you.


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Sending lots of feeding will and <<<<<<<<<VIBES>>>>>>>>>
from Ireland


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Thank-you for the vibes - one kit is feeding but I realise this is early days!

will keep you posted - hopefully it will be better news by the morning.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi Christina - first congratulations on the birth of your queens babies but sorry about the second born who has already gone to rainbow bridge. Sometimes mother nature can be so cruel. I hope the others are suckling by now. 

To answer your original question - from my own experience, it can vary from starting to feed after the first minute of birth to waiting for an hour until mum is at a comfortable stage in the process of giving birth to babies - either having finished (in double quick time) or during a lull in activities. 

I hope your little ones are all doing well now and send you best purrs.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Christina-stay strong i'm sure together you and mum will turn these kitts into fat little snugglemuffins


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Glad you managed to get to the vets Christina. "Congrats" on the other babies As said on phone, so sorry about the little one. Fingers crossed for you, that they start suckling soon*


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone. we now have 5 kittens. I think she's finished but who knows.

Shes cleaning them etc I just have to hope that she can get them all feeding.

Will update in the morning - Thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

everything(that can be ) crossed,hope all goes well


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> we now have 5 kittens.


*Wow, thats great*


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Will be watching for news in the morning.

Congratulations - well done you and mum and hope you manage to get some sleep


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Well we have all survived the night - so that's exceeded my expectations.

I slept next to Gem (mum) listening for the kits crying. They all looked to have fed & whenever they cried I just popped them back on mum.

Going to take them all to the vets when it opens for a check up.

Fingers crossed, we are over the worst.

Update later.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

That's EXCELLENT news. Congrats to you and mum on 5 babies and let's hope they all continue to feed and thrive. Hope the Vet Check goes ok. All the best xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Sungold-Bengals said:


> Hi
> 
> My Bengal went into labour today & had her first kitten by Breech at 2.40 this afternoon. I had to deliver it. Seems strong & healthy weighing 68g.
> The next kitten was born at 3.00 head first. Much smaller weighing 45g.
> ...


Huge congrats on your new litter Christina (big claps!) hope all is well this morning and that they are feeding ok. Its a good sign that your girl has been cleaning them because Chica didnt even do that with mine. I'm sure they'll all be absolutely fine, yet it is a worrying time. Sounds like you're doing a brill job with them  C.x.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Schimmel said:


> Your vet is wrong actually as we have mothers who are happy to feed babies while still giving labour. Are there any other breeders in your area? If so, see if any of them have Nutri Drops, might be worth a try if someone is close by?
> 
> Here's the evap. milk mixture. I use it on any of our newborns (and older kittens) that need help.
> 1 tin 400g Evaporated Milk
> ...


This recipe is very handy to have in, thanks  I have printed off a copy to get some made up ready for Opal has her litter at the end of the month. Nice one!


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Well been back from the vets about 10 mins & Gem & kits are settled back in nicely.

All seems well, the vet thinks she's had them all now, he had a good feel. He gave her anti-b inj as her temp is slightly raised so I will keep an eye on her.

But the good news is her milk has increased - so fingers crossed they all continue to thrive. Thankfully the mothering instinct seems to have kicked in.

Time for a cup of tea & a cat nap!

I will add photos when I get chance - I'm just glad we've got this far.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Yay! Five babies!!!!! - congratulations Christina - so glad to hear that they are all doing well now. Lets hope this good progress continues and we may see some pictures when you're ready.

Best purrs


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Sungold-Bengals said:


> Well been back from the vets about 10 mins & Gem & kits are settled back in nicely.
> 
> All seems well, the vet thinks she's had them all now, he had a good feel. He gave her anti-b inj as her temp is slightly raised so I will keep an eye on her.
> 
> ...


That is great news that the babies are doing well and that Gem has relaxed now and is being a good mummy to the kittens. You have been through such a tough time and must be so exhausted. Try to get some rest today and please do share piccies with us when you are feeling up to it


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

I am so pleased things are looking up this morning.

Well done Gem and Christina and hope you can get a good rest today - will look forward to pictures once they're all settled


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Really pleased to read things are going good ChristinaLong may they continue to grow and thrive and well done to you for keeping your head-not easy


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

congrats 2 u and mummy cat .... glad all is going well now... have kept an eye on this post... am sooooo pleased all is now well


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Well sorry to have to say it's been the weekend from hell here but we still have 3 kitts left. 2 are managing on their own & one is topped up with the special recipe.

It is very disappointing & I know those that have been following the thread will be saddened by this news too.

We tried our best but it would seem that it's survival of the fittest - & rightly so, however hard that may seem. 

This was Gem's first litter & mine so it's been a real learning curve - but thanks again for all your best wishes & support it's greatly appreciated.

I don't want to jinx my luck further with photos until I'm sure everything is as it should be, but hopefully I will be able to post some photos of 3 healthy kitts soon!

I thought having 3 children would prepare me for anything but I'm completely exhausted with the stress of worrying! So hats off to all the other breeders out there!


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

So sorry Christina - what a load of ups and downs.
I pray for you we'll get to see pictures of those 3.
Mother nature is a B*tch and I'm sorry to hear this is your first experience it must be heartbreaking 
Hope Gem is well and not to affected - I don't know much about this or what it's like for the queens.

Will be sticking here for you, Gem and the 3 fighters


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, Christina, i'm so sorry to read this(((hugs))) for you.
It is hard and heartbreaking, i've said several times i'm going to give up as things keep going wrong. But other breeder friends keep me going. The support within the Norwegian breeders is lovely.

Keeping everything crossed for the 3 babies left.*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hat tipped to you Christina, it's very mentally,emotionally draining at the best of times and when this happens especially with your 1st litter it can be very disheartening but your doing well and sounds like mum is tooStay strong i'm sure the 3 kitts will be causing no end of mischief and entertaining you soon enoughNot to mention eating you out of house and homeTake your faith and strength from Gem


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Hiya Christina, so sorry to hear about the ones that didnt make it  As you can imagine I know exactly how you are feeling having recently been through the same thing. 

It's hard at times but we have to chin up and carry on for the remaining babies and look forward to them being big bouncy bubbas. Sending all good vibes for your other kitties and keep up the good work lass


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

aww christina  am so sorry 2 hear that.... hope the other three are doing well... they certainly sound like little troopers <<<<< hugs>>>>>> to u and mummy cat an kitts xxxx


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi Christina - you've done such a great job in the face of adversity! Sometimes Mother Nature can be so cruel. Sending you lots of positive thoughts and best purrs - hope the little ones start to make some good progress now.


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Well pleased to say eveything is going great now.

Thanks for all your support & advice it's been most appreciated.

When I can take some photos that are clear enough to post I will - I didn't think it would be this hard!

We have decided to name the threesome now

Brown Spotted Female (probably staying here) Sungold Meadow 

Tri-coloured Marble Male - Sungold Barley

Brown Spotted Male - Sungold Harvester (husbands idea - so unless you help me think of another name on a similar theme, he'll be stuck with it!)


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thats great news Christina , be lovely to see some pikkies when you manage to take some. The names are great, I like them*


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

well I've had a go at taking some photos earlier today & this is the best I could manage! They still don't do them justice cos they are lovely.
Of course I am biased - only ever so slightly :










Meadow is in the middle & staying here









Harvester










Barley


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

What a gorgeous bunch of babies! Glad they are now thriving.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Awww, Christina, they are gorgeous*


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

well done they are gorgeous,they sound like little loaves of bread!!


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

The are beautiful!!
Well done Christina - not suprised you're proud of them you have every right 

I really like the warm colors of Harvester  the names really suit them all.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

well done to you and mum.they are beautiful. lovely pictures


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

Sorry about the little ones that didnt make it but the 3 you have are absolutly gorgeous,well done for all the hard work


----------

